# Jack Russell that cant stop itching



## cwebb76 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have an 8 year old male Jack Russell that can't stop itching. We have been battling this for several years now with little help from the vet. I have used both Frontline and Advantage on him for fleas. I don't notice the fleas as much but he constantly has the urge to scratch. So badly that he has rubbed raw, bleeding spots on his back. He will scratch on anything he can. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is it safe to give him benadryl pills and if so what type of dose?? My poor baby is miserable and so is the family.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

What are you feeding him? If it isn't a grain free alternative protein source food, start there. I use Taste of The Wild High Prairie formula, and it stopped my dog's itching in about 2 weeks. Transition slowly over a week and a half period, so the dog doesn't get diarrhea.

Benadryl is fine. Google dog dosage of benadryl for the amount. 

Equus Microtek makes an anti itch shampoo and spray that works well.

If the dog has bloody sores, you should see a vet to make sure it hasn't developed into an infection.


----------



## cwebb76 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. That gives me a place to start!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Benadryl dosage for dogs is 1mg per lb up to three times a day. If your dog is small, children's liquid is easier to measure the correct dosage.


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

agility collie mom said:


> Benadryl dosage for dogs is 1mg per lb up to three times a day. If your dog is small, children's liquid is easier to measure the correct dosage.


Im sorry, but i would not advise giving a dog ANY human medication WITHOUT consent/approval of a vet. It is unwise/unsafe to hand out dosage information online. 

Please, before following this advice. Call your vet and speak to them about the issues you are having. A simple diet change may be all you need to correct this issue.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

GoodDogCarl said:


> Im sorry, but i would not advise giving a dog ANY human medication WITHOUT consent/approval of a vet. It is unwise/unsafe to hand out dosage information online.
> 
> Please, before following this advice. Call your vet and speak to them about the issues you are having. A simple diet change may be all you need to correct this issue.


I work at a vets office. I would not have posted this if I felt it unsafe. But if you are not sure than by all means contact your vet.


----------



## Ronin rogue (Jun 23, 2010)

agility collie mom said:


> I work at a vets office. I would not have posted this if I felt it unsafe. But if you are not sure than by all means contact your vet.


ACM: You probably do know what you are talking about. I am not trying to be disrespectful to you. I only want to make a point to the OP. Please do not take this personal. It's not.

OP: Just because someone works in a vets office does not mean they know a thing about dogs. She could be an accountant or a janitor and still work at a vet's office. A person's job location does no tell you their job, knowledge, or experience.

Check with your vet and do your own research before trying and medication/drug, human or not, on your pet.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Ronin rogue said:


> ACM: You probably do know what you are talking about. I am not trying to be disrespectful to you. I only want to make a point to the OP. Please do not take this personal. It's not.
> 
> OP: Just because someone works in a vets office does not mean they know a thing about dogs. She could be an accountant or a janitor and still work at a vet's office. A person's job location does no tell you their job, knowledge, or experience.
> 
> Check with your vet and do your own research before trying and medication/drug, human or not, on your pet.


I understand what you are saying. I work as a vet tech. And I agree that medical questions should be directed to your vet if you are unsure.


----------



## cwebb76 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice. I checked with my vet also and the benadryl is fine. Seems to help a little but mostly because it makes him sleepy. I will see if I can find the spray that was mentioned as well. I hate to have him "drugged" all the time.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely look at food as well. So many dogs have allergies to grains or common proteins, and it is the easiest thing to change.


----------



## cwebb76 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have fed him the same food for several years now. I wonder if it's possible for dogs to develop allergies to something over time like people do. He doesn't do the scratching in the winter months. Pretty much once flea season starts even though I don't see any on him.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

cwebb76 said:


> I have fed him the same food for several years now. I wonder if it's possible for dogs to develop allergies to something over time like people do. He doesn't do the scratching in the winter months. Pretty much once flea season starts even though I don't see any on him.


Dogs can develop allergies over time after they've been repeatedly exposed to something. My GSD mix would primarily itch seasonally, but stopped it after the food change. Based on her symptoms, I would have said it was allergies to pollen, but it quit after the food change, so go figure.

If you are using flea meds seasonally, some dogs are allergic to the topical meds. That might also be something to look into. As well as any shampoos you might be using on him.

Anecdotally, I resorted to using Lotramin powder spray (for atheletes foot/jock itch) on a hot spot that my dog wouldn't stop licking no matter what I tried (Sulfodene/anti-itch spray with Bitrex/Cortisone spray with bitter apple). It healed in 2 days, after applying it twice a day. It's an anti-fungal, and contains itch relievers/pain relievers. She didn't try to lick it after that. So if you have a particular spot that won't heal, it's something to think about.

Look into Comfortis for flea control, and bathe the dog with something like the Equus Microtek anti itch shampoo, to remove any residue from topical flea meds. Maybe that woud help.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It's also very likely that you are seeing seasonal ENVIRONMENTAL allergies in addition to food sensitivities. Flea allergy dermatitis is pretty easy to identify and they usually only scratch and chew at their flanks and neck/ear area. IF he is chewing/scratching elsewhere (especially his feet/lower legs) this is likely NOT a flea issue.
Animals can be allergic to food, seasonal plants, dust mites, dust etc just like humans.
Have you thought about doing allergy testing?
Going with a grain free food or RAW diet may help if it is food based allergies. Also doing a protein elimination diet (no chicken for a while, then no beef, then no pork) to see if he improves or worsens on each of them.
The benadryl should help relieve some of the itch, the groggy effect will lessen over time if you end up using it longer term, but testing and eliminating as many of the allergens as possible will be helping the situation more.


----------

